# Trail Camera's



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Who has them, what kind, post some pics. I got a deer cam for my birthday (35 mm) but man I am surprised how ell this thing does. Drawback is that I don't have a scanner so posting pictures poses a problem. I got a very nice (2 yr. old) 10 pt. the very first time I set it up I will try and post the picture.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have got 3 rolls of deer so far this year(some very nice bucks that have "popcans" on there head). All over a salt lick. 35mm camera that seems to work great. I have 2 cameras but only have one up right now.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

cool, you using the deer cam too? I need a digital w/ IR because I want to use it for security also. My cabin keeps getting broken into and I want to try and stop it . I have a friend who has the moultrie 3.1 and he loves it, I don't like the star eyes it gives the animals. I think he had it positioned wrong and that's why the flash was so bad.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have two of the Gamespy 200's which are the 3.1's. The eyes are just a result of the flash....regardless of positioning it will happen allot. I am very pleased with the Gamespy 200's though...for the money it's hard to beat them. They use a standard SD memory card and I simply take my digital camera with me and off load the pics right into it's internal memory then off onto my PC...no need for a special memory cards or readers. I have a few early pics in my album on here if you want to check them out.


----------



## mbw1924 (Feb 15, 2005)

i hava the gamespy 200, i love this camera. i takes really great pictures as you can see by the attached picture.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

i checked mine last week, had 124 pics, i was stoaked. so i let them all load. i had 100 pounds of corn out, i freaken had 124 pics of rabbits and raccoons, man i was pissed. so today i bought some crap and put it out, so hope i get some deer in the next few days, btw I have 2 of the multree 2.1's, there ok i guess, but my one gripe is that they seem to eat the battery pretty quick.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been using a cheap Moutrie for a couple of years. It works just OK, but it is cheap in case it walks away with trespassers.

I purchased rechargeable batteries and at least doubled the battery life.

One of my favorites


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If you have a few hours to read there is a lot of useful information here.

You just have to weed through the tech junk, or at least I did 

http://www.chasingame.com/


----------



## mbw1924 (Feb 15, 2005)

the pic i posted came from a group of 410 pic over a week and 50 lbs of corn. i set it up at a different property last week and only got 9 pics, so i moved it back to my better property. here is another pic.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Way cool pic Lundy Never seen one like that .Seen them squareing off but never boxing .


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I just bought the Moultrie Game spy 4.0. It seems to be a decent camera for the price. I set it up Thursday on the low image quality, the pictures were not to bad. However, there were some pictures with just a brown streak across the image where a deer had walked by and the camera did not capture a good image. I tested it by walking by at a normal pace and it did the same thing. Hopefully this is because I was using it on the low image quality setting. My other complaint is that at dawn and dusk the images were not clear, either from the flash not going off or not powerful enough. 
Overall, I like the camera, it is easy to use and gets the job done for $100 bucks. I still had 97% of my battery left after 2 days.I put it back up on a trail on the medium image quality setting. I will post pictures when I get them.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

the new moultrie' are not bad, i have a few cuddebacks that you can tgo wrong with, a little pricey though. Check out the new moutries that are $180, they are a good buy for the money. Dont buy cheap $75 ones


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

MBW1924 A question: You gonna put a stand up that tree on the right of your pic. And just where do those bucks go once season starts?


----------



## mbw1924 (Feb 15, 2005)

header, 

i already have a stand in that area. as for where they go after the season starts, your guess is as good as mine. last year i did see both of the bigger bucks last year, one time it was too dark, the other time he was 40 yds away. here are some pics from last week, they grew considerable. two pics in the pdf.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

does any on know hwere a good place close to newcarlise is to bow hunt this is my first time i gat me a boe for xmas and i hope it is a good bow and realse


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

I didnt take the time to read all the replys to this but I will say that I will never buy another Multrie or Stealth Cam again. I have 4 of them both 35mm and digital and every single one of them is pure junk.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

do u guys put ur cams in public hunting areas


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like you will have a good season this year.


----------

